# Albañilería confinada (arquitectura)



## Lindie

Buenas, en un contexto de construcción el termino albañilería confinada, gracias. 
Lindie


----------



## Ilmo

La traducción literal es "confined masonry", pero no puedo decir si "confined" es el término correcto, sin ver algún contexto.

*confined* 
adj. constricted, restrained; limited, bound; referring to a small or tight area or space


----------



## Aquical

Sin mas contexto yo lo traduciria por *"Limited Masonry"*


----------



## Lindie

Aquí el contexto:
El Conjunto Habitacional... está conformado por once blques de edificios de cinco pisos de concreto armado y albañilería confinada...
Gracias. 
Giani


----------



## bumblecat

Hi everyone,

I am translating the technical specifications for an architectural project. I have no information on it, except for the fact that it is a space being built for a scout troop where they can meet.

_estructura de muros de contención, losas en hormigón armado, combinada con estructura de perfiles de acero, albañilerías confinadas en muros divisorios de bodegas._

__
This is what I have so far:



_retaining wall structure and reinforced concrete slabs combined with steel structures and confined masonry in the walls that divide the interior spaces. _(???)


I added interior spaces because the building has five spaces for each scout troop.


Any thoughts on _confined masonry_? Confused!


----------



## k-in-sc

"Confined masonry is a construction system where the walls are built first and the columns and beams are poured in afterward to enclose (confine) the wall."
Popular in earthquake-prone areas.
Examples:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="confined+masonry"+walls&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## bumblecat

Hi again!

That makes total sense, since it's in Chile... Would you say _confined masonry *on* or *for* the walls that divide the interior spaces_?

Thanks K-in-sc!


----------



## k-in-sc

I would say "a structure of retaining walls and reinforced concrete slabs combined with steel framework and confined masonry for the interior dividing walls."


----------



## bumblecat

Thank you very much K! You're the best.


----------



## k-in-sc

That's why I make the big bucks


----------

